# My rainbow is finally here!



## chocolatechip

I primarily posted in the TWW and TTC forums as we went through several challenges during the conception of our rainbow baby. I had two miscarriages in 2016 and was starting to lose hope but when I finally got pregnant again in June 2017, everything started looking up. The pregnancy was healthy and I am still SO grateful and so relieved to finally be holding my rainbow baby girl.

Here's my birth story:

Mia Christine was born on Sunday, March 11, 2018 at 40 weeks and 4 days. She was 7lbs and 8oz, 20 inches long.

My water broke at 40w3d and very mild contractions kicked in 4 hours later. When I got to contractions that were a minute apart, I went in to the hospital but was sent home as I was only dialated 1cm. The pain intensified a few hours later and I went back to get morphine, as suggested by the doctor. After the morphine shot, they sent me home to sleep and that was glorious as the contractions had dulled. 

The next morning I went back in and they said I was still only 2-3cm dialated so it was time to start oxytocin. While my doctor was writing something on my chart, all of a sudden, everything went crazy. The baby's heart rate plumetted out of nowhere to 70 bpm and my doctor announced right there and then that I was having a c-section that moment. They prepped me, got my husband in scrubs, thrust the forms at me, and I can hardly even remember it all. Less than an hour later, I was with my baby girl!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5974.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 70


----------



## NoGreaterLove

Shes beautiful! Congratulations mama!!!


----------



## aimee_1691

So gorgeous! Congrats xx


----------



## krissie328

What a beautiful baby girl. Congratulations.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## bdb84

Congratulations! <3


----------



## sunflower82

Omg adorable and congratulations


----------



## SparkyMum

Congratulations, Momma! She's beautiful!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Congratulations she&#8217;s beautiful!


----------



## Sushai

Shes so cute!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Xxenssial

Congratulations


----------



## 21p1eco

congratulations! beautiful baby


----------

